

µBlock – An efficient blocker for Chromium-based browsers. - rmi_
https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock#%C2%B5block-for-chromium

======
gorhill
Author here (I was planning to submit myself a "Show HN" but oh well.) I ran
benchmarks to compare against other popular blockers:

[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock#benchmark](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock#benchmark)

------
sogen
A lean HTTP Switchboard fork, very welcome :)

------
wnevets
oh its an adblocker.

